
Ariane is a 6-stage RISC-V CPU capable of booting Linux - jrepinc
https://pulp-platform.github.io/ariane/docs/home/
======
tryp
I love that the instruction decode unit's ability to command a flush on branch
mispredicts is represented in the diagram as a toilet.

------
dang
A related thread, from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16399759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16399759).
Others?

------
bitwize
That's cool.

When can I buy an SBC with one, that's within one base-10 order of magnitude
of the Raspberry Pi's price?

~~~
andrewcchen
This is only a cpu core. It lacks the memory controller and peripherals that
make a SoC work. It will probably never make its way into a chip tapeout.

~~~
q3k
> Ariane has been taped-out December 2017 in Globalfoundries 22nm FDX

[https://content.riscv.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/05/14.15-1...](https://content.riscv.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/05/14.15-14.40-FlorianZaruba_riscv_workshop-1.pdf)

------
snowwrestler
Seems like maybe an inauspicious name for a CPU...

[http://www-users.math.umn.edu/~arnold//disasters/ariane.html](http://www-
users.math.umn.edu/~arnold//disasters/ariane.html)

~~~
machello13
Ariane is the name of an entire family of rockets that are still being
launched today and are not generally known for being unreliable.

~~~
ColanR
Last I heard they were also having a lot of trouble competing with the
industry leaders...

~~~
adev_
> Last I heard they were also having a lot of trouble competing with the
> industry leaders...

Ariane was the most competitive / succeful private launcher for 20 years even
in face of American companies.

SpaceX is however currently disruptive them, like every other actor of the
industry.

~~~
ColanR
Ya, that's what I heard. After spaceX started doing better than them, they
were having trouble because they didn't want to start using reusable rockets.

